# first revenue run of season - no frost heave problems



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

About 50 % of my roadbed is reinforce concrete as described by Marty Cozad on existing grade and about 50% plastic ladder as described by Don Hofshier on elevated fill. I have been concerned that there might be frost heave problems in the transition zones. I seem to have absolutely no problems. I went out and picked up a few sticks and had smooth running. The transitions between the ladder roadbed and the wood trestle supported by reinforced concrete was also just as smooth as it was last fall.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good R


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, had fun running at your great site last year. Have you finished the expansion? Have to try and get down there again, when I come to Marty's for his big open house thingey.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Mine came though the winter great also, been woried aoubt the pipes coming up but eveything is level.


----------

